# RAM for Sandy Bridge



## Hawkster13 (Jan 17, 2011)

Hi all,

I will be upgrading my current system to an Intel 2600k sandy bridge real soon.

I will be overclocking the new system and would like to know which ram I should buy for the best overclock/performance.

Should I go for a 8GB DD3 2000 with CAS 9 or would a 8GB DDR3 1600 with CAS 7 be the smarter buy.

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## jellyrole (Jan 17, 2011)

How big is the price gap?


----------



## Hawkster13 (Jan 17, 2011)

Exactly the same price.  $159.99

G.SKILL Ripjaws Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 ...

G.SKILL Ripjaws Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 ...


----------



## KieX (Jan 17, 2011)

I'd say get the 2000MHz since you're likely to be able to use it to it's full extent with SandyBridge.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Jan 17, 2011)

G.SKILL PI 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1...


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 17, 2011)

Google Gskill RipjawX. There is a 2300 kit that someone got running at 6-10-6


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 17, 2011)

sneekypeet said:


> Google Gskill RipjawX. There is a 2300 kit that someone got running at 6-10-6



their JDEC 6-10-6 at 1600. at their rated speeds their bumped to 9


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 17, 2011)

I saw them on facebook, but the link wont transfer here. Coolaler had them doing 2300 CAS6 Might show in Gskills home page for facebook though.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 17, 2011)

sneekypeet said:


> I saw them on facebook, but the link wont transfer here. Coolaler had them doing 2300 CAS6



right but coolaler isnt a JDEC standard he is a guy that will run them at jdec timings at 2300mhz with more voltage then id like to push 24/7. That tells me nothing about the rams performance on a home PC with a normal user who doesnt go through parts like a box of fruit loops.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 17, 2011)

OMG really? You act as if you have no idea what I am driving at here. Low latency at high speed is pure win, whats not to get?


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 17, 2011)

sneekypeet said:


> OMG really? You act as if you have no idea what I am driving at here. Low latency at high speed is pure win, whats not to get?



im not saying it isnt capable. It obviously is. but at what voltage? does it need to be really high? because officially those timings arent programmed into the ram at those speeds it says it supports 6 at 1600mhz with anything over 2k going to 9-10-9 if you can manage 6 thats awesome. but what im getting at is if its at 1.9v that might not be a kit he wants.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 17, 2011)

Solaris17 said:


> im not saying it isnt capable. It obviously is. but at what voltage? does it need to be really high? because officially those timings arent programmed into the ram at those speeds it says it supports 6 at 1600mhz with anything over 2k going to 9-10-9 if you can manage 6 thats awesome. but what im getting at is if its at 1.9v that might not be a kit he wants.



Since you seem to have an issue with my recommendation, why don't you at least Google the correct kit.

http://www.gskill.com/news.php?index=401 funny I don't see CAS9 2300MHz sticks, do you?:shadedshu


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 17, 2011)

sneekypeet said:


> Since you seem to have an issue with me recommendation, why don't you at least Google the correct kit.
> 
> http://www.gskill.com/news.php?index=401 funny I don't see CAS9 2300MHz sticks, do you?:shadedshu



I didnt have an issue I had a question. No need to get offended so easy and try to pick a fight. You were right and i was wrong. I saw the 2133 kit with an XMP of 2300 at 9-10-9. If you want to get pushy though. You could have specified the kit you were talking about instead of the series considering their are quite a few models capable of 2300. all of which seem to have varied timings.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 17, 2011)

you should know by now sol, I wouldn't recommend ram to someone if I didn't see the full potential With your new knowledge and looking at the 6-10-6 timings I mentioned, your posting aside from the question was taken as a slam, like I wouldn't have done the homework first With the kit being only on paper, its sort of hard to like to the direct kit Either way its memory I would put in my build, even if I had to wait on it


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 17, 2011)

sneekypeet said:


> you should know by now sol, I wouldn't recommend ram to someone if I didn't see the full potential With your new knowledge and looking at the 6-10-6 timings I mentioned, your posting aside from the question was taken as a slam, like I wouldn't have done the homework first With the kit being only on paper, its sort of hard to like to the direct kit Either way its memory I would put in my build, even if I had to wait on it



My bad peet I didnt mean to come off as a dick I kinda asked my questions wrong. I get ya though. thnx for the clear up.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## Hawkster13 (Jan 18, 2011)

Thanks for the help guys. Much appreciated.


----------



## nocrapman (Jan 18, 2011)

Curious as to what RAM u finally got?


----------



## Hawkster13 (Jan 18, 2011)

nocrapman said:


> Curious as to what RAM u finally got?



Went with this one.
G.SKILL Ripjaws Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 ...


----------



## PopcornMachine (Jan 18, 2011)

If you go to Newegg/Destkop Memory and search for Sandy Bridge, you get a whole line G.Skill ram that are all 1.5V and say they are designed for P67.

I think this is the preferred ram voltage for P67, though you can use others.

Apparently they're the only ones who were prepared with new models for Sandy Bridge.


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 18, 2011)

PopcornMachine said:


> If you go to Newegg/Destkop Memory and search for Sandy Bridge, you get a whole line G.Skill ram that are all 1.5V and say they are designed for P67.
> 
> I think this is the preferred ram voltage for P67, though you can use others.
> 
> Apparently they're the only ones who were prepared with new models for Sandy Bridge.



I've seen nothing to tell me that there is a "preferred voltage" for Sandy Bridge. Any link that gives proof to that? The only thing Intel specs state is the "typical" voltage is 1.5, and that 1.575v is still within spec. That would tell me that 1.65v would most likely still be in relative safe range if needed to reach desired speeds. Anyone else with info on this?


----------



## PopcornMachine (Jan 18, 2011)

Paulieg said:


> I've seen nothing to tell me that there is a "preferred voltage" for Sandy Bridge. Any link that gives proof to that? The only thing Intel specs state is the "typical" voltage is 1.5, and that 1.575v is still within spec. That would tell me that 1.65v would most likely still be in relative safe range if needed to reach desired speeds. Anyone else with info on this?



Not sure that there is a big difference between preferred and typical.  Just trying to add some info to the conversation.

Apparently I'm incorrect.  G.Skill kits range from 1.5 to 1.65.


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 18, 2011)

PopcornMachine said:


> Not sure that there is a big difference between preferred and typical.  Just trying to add some info to the conversation.
> 
> Apparently I'm incorrect.  G.Skill kits range from 1.5 to 1.65.



Typical is for the masses oblivious to what the enthusiast does with hardware. Preferred is subjective, dependent on the intended use.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 18, 2011)

depends on the size of your grapes and if you can afford new hardware if things go belly up.

Max on P55 is 1.65V, that doesn't keep me from running 1.8V 24/7 or others running even 2.0V+ on theses boards.

With 1155 this hasn't been proven yet, but my guess would be that people reviewing these boards don't have "special memory" yet


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Jan 18, 2011)

Me thinks this is just the "green" trend and no one I know is buying into it.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Jan 18, 2011)

Really the 1.5v seems to just be intel pushing efficiency to minimize the stress on their cpus. If making it 1.5v saves them even a 100 rmas then why not, they've got nothing to lose.


----------

